# one question about memstick image



## wanyce (Jan 28, 2011)

Dear all,

I have question about the memstick image: is included desktop environment or I must install it from pkg_add? I test in my laptop not working at all memstick image but in my desktop computer work fine, but no X server or anything. By the way I am a newbie, I hope I am not bothering anyone with my questions


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing is installed by default. No Xorg, no desktop environment.

If you want a full desktop installer take a look at PC-BSD.


----------

